# LED Lighting Fixture Commercialy Available



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

PFO has recently introduced a LED fixture. While not inexpensive to purchase, independent reviews site that total cost of ownership is much lower then MH systems. Cited is a 50,000 hour "bulb" life (13+ years, avg 10 hr day), lower heat reducing AC costs and mitigating the need for a chiller and 40% electric use for a comparable amount of useable light from a MH bulb. 

From the Solaris advertising copy...

There is a built in microprocessor that controls the Solaris. This not only eliminates timers, but it allows the unit to dim the actinic blue LEDs, white LEDs, Lunar actinic blue LEDs and Lunar White LEDS independently from 0-100%. This dimming capability opens many opportunities. The light can be adjusted from 6.5K to 22K, or anywhere in between, to set the ideal color temperature. Sunrise, Daylight, Cloud Cover, Sunset, and the lunar cycle, can all be set independently.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Whoa. The microprocessor sounds out of this world. Definitely something I'll look into after college when I'm setting up my dream tank =D


----------



## asuraX (Jan 26, 2006)

I dunno if there is much savings according the prices posted on this site http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/tlist/ledlighting/ledlighting.php?category_ID=144


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

I'm semi-seriously considering getting one of these- there's just the teensy little issue of justifying the high cost vs. metal halides.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

First off those prices are in $CAN, so it's a little less in the US. 

Lets use a 48" unit to compare. 

48" 13K based model (remember you can set the K to anything from 6.5 to 13K with this model) $2325 directly from PFO's Solaris site. This is meant to replace a 2 x 250 HQI w 2 HOT5. Lets set the Fixture cost at $750 incl bulbs. For the sake of argument shipping costs are the same. 

The LED unit is $1575 more expensive

13 years of replacing 2 x 250 MH Bulbs, you got a good deal and get them for $75 ea/ the fixture came with 1 set so all you need is 12 years worth, or 24 bulbs. Thats $1800, now the LED unit has saved you $225.

13 years of replacing 2 x HOT5 bulbs, again only 12 since one set came with it. $15 ea or $360 over the lifetime. We didn't figure any shipping on replacement bulbs either. LED has now saved $585. 

LED fixture has built in timer. Lets go with 2 inexpensive ones for the other setup. $10 ea, one will also probably burn out in that time as well. $30 for timers. LED is now + $615.

KED unit has built in computer for Dawn - Dusk as well as Moonlight cycles, can also simulate cloud cover as well. Granted the cloud cover function is useless except as a gee-whiz factor. Dawn-Dusk settings are gimmicky for our use as well, so we won't figure the cost of that in. Call it an added "Wow thats really darn cool" bonus. 

PFO states the 48" is 300W of LED's. Where a 2x250 HQI + 2x54 HOT5 as 604 watt. They claim the LED is much more efficient. Independent testing has shown similar PAR and PUR readings with the LED unit to the 

Thats almost 122KWh a month for the 2x250 HQI + 2x54 HOT5
@ 0.12 KWh 14.75 monthly assuming 10 hours a day lighting for the HOT5 and 5 hrs a day for the. 

The LED unit is 91.25 KWh or 10.95 monthly for full power 10 hours a day. 

LED 10.95 mo, 131.40 yr or 1708.20 over it 13 year life

2x250 HQI + 2x54 HOT5 14.75 mo, 177.00 yr or 2301.00 over 13 years. 

Saving 593 in electric costs. $1208 in overall savings over 13 years.

If electric costs rise then the savings would be even greater. 

Figure some intangables as well. Cooler to run, saving in AC costs for the home. Reduced energy use, saving fossil fuels, granted only when more widespread adoption is considered. Ease of use, no swapping out bulbs. programable to your needs and that all important gee whiz factor from the programmability. 

Is this for everyone, nah, and remember it is designed for the reef community in mind where higher light levels are standard. Please note the comparison is vs a 604W fixture over a 48" tank. 

All in all it saves about $100 a year over the proposed 13 year life. Assuming 10 hr per day over 50,000 hrs. 

One also has to figure opportunity costs for the same $ to be fair. 

1300 placed in a savings account at a modest 4% return compounded over 12 years will return 2,099.22


----------



## werner (Jul 6, 2006)

Darn! I was hoping you were going to talk me out of it.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Give this about 5 or 10 years and it will probably be the new standard. I'm guessing that by then it will be much cheaper than it is now. Our old, fixed-spectrum clunky, power-hungry ballasts and fluorescent tubes will be passé.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Gnat,

Did you make up and write all that at work?

I know you did!

--Nikolay


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Some good info,

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2006/8/review2


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

lol, gnatster if you are going to be that serious about it. You really won't start saving anything till like year 7 or 8. So how are you going to put 1300 that you don't have in a savings account to compound from the begining. jk


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

You might have to subtract some for leaving the thing on all night (for the moon cycle) but all in all you would still save a bundle over the proposed life of the light.

Thank you for the introduction.
dale


----------

